# Persistent Pink, Itchy, Swollen Jowl



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry, forgot the attachment.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Note, too much use of prednizone is really hard on the liver.

Also, are you feeding him in a plastic dish and is his water also in a plastic dish? If so, it's possible he's allergic to the plastic. Get him stainless steel dishes.


_Edited to add: After reading A1Malinois' response below, I've deleted my references to ACV & turmeric for this particular issue. My apologies!_


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lip Fold Pyoderma. Mine gets it all the time. Go to the baby isle in any drug store and buy Penatin cream (zinc oxide) or Desitin. Apply twice a day, clears my guys up real quick. Its a build up of bacteria under the skin fold. Mine only gets it on his one side. It will turn the actual lips pink so you need to get the cream in the skin fold as well as on the lips (it wont hurt him if he licks it in small amounts). I wouldnt use prednisone for something so small like this, will damage his liver


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks, both of you! I will go out and get some of the cream tonight and give that a try. I think we might cancel the vet appointment for now also, so we don't end up getting prescribed more medicine that is not necessary. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually, I have a quick follow-up. The Desitin and equivalent creams come in several strengths. The strongest is 40% zinc oxide. Do you know if that strength is safe for the dog, or should I stick with the regular strength or even extra strength?

Thanks again.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a frequent visitor to earthclinic.com, and found this info on treating pyoderma. _Note: this is just additional info. It's always best to follow-up/confirm with your vet!_

Cure Pyoderma in Dogs


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Your welcome . Sometimes for small things like that its not needed to prescribe something to mask the issue also to give oral antibiotics which do a number on the system is a bit much. Try the cream, if not there's a few other stronger creams I can suggest but I have only needed to use them once before. The penatin cream does the trick for me 99 percent of the time. Sometimes its yeast aswell as bacteria but the cream and ACV will fix both

Also, since this seems like an issue he may keep having from the jowel structure you could wipe the folds and skin with ACV a couple times daily to keep bacteria at bay. I do this with mine and it lessons the pyoderma. Changing the bowl to metal could help as well since plastic harbours bacteria. Foods likely not the issue here I never thought food was causing mines lip fold pyoderma.

Another product I like as well is called vetrecyn (I think that's how its spelled). It cures staph (pyoderma), yeast, ring worm etc. I have used it on his lip fold pyoderma as well but I like the cream better and the cream is $10 a tin vs $30 a small bottle of vetrecyn


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

tbliss said:


> Actually, I have a quick follow-up. The Desitin and equivalent creams come in several strengths. The strongest is 40% zinc oxide. Do you know if that strength is safe for the dog, or should I stick with the regular strength or even extra strength?
> 
> Thanks again.


Mines 18 percent. So stick with that if you can or around there. That strength is fine for mine and he's gotton some pretty nasty lip fold pyoderma


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Again, very helpful information, which I really appreciate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tbliss*

Tbliss

I wouldn't cancel the vet appointment-that shoud be looked at and evaluated.
Tell the vet how you feel about the prednisone and how when it is stopped this reappears. Most of the people here are not vets, so this needs to be looked at by a vet.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Tbliss
> 
> I wouldn't cancel the vet appointment-that shoud be looked at and evaluated.
> Tell the vet how you feel about the prednisone and how when it is stopped this reappears. Most of the people here are not vets, so this needs to be looked at by a vet.


Shes already seen a vet for this issue, so IMO she does not need to go back to the vet unless it gets way worse. This is one of those things I feel can be treated at home  Lincolns vet seen his lip fold pyoderma once, told me what to do now I treat it at home when he gets it.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Just for the benefit of anyone else in the same boat, the zinc oxide ointment (we used Boudreaux's Butt Paste) cleared up the swelling/redness in a couple days, just as A1Malinois predicted. When my wife told the vet that we were using the ointment, which seemed to be working, he seemed surprised, but suggested that we keep using it if we continued to see results. Thanks again for the great advice!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

tbliss said:


> Just for the benefit of anyone else in the same boat, the zinc oxide ointment (we used Boudreaux's Butt Paste) cleared up the swelling/redness in a couple days, just as A1Malinois predicted. When my wife told the vet that we were using the ointment, which seemed to be working, he seemed surprised, but suggested that we keep using it if we continued to see results. Thanks again for the great advice!


Im glad it healed up good, I love the stuff I keep a jar in the house all the time of the Penetin cream. A little goes a long way of this stuff it will expire before I can use it all up


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki's having same problem with his right jowl  can you please tell me how often I need to apply zinc oxide cream in a day?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

When Chance had lip-fold dermatitis, my vet told me to buy On-The-Spot acne cream made by Neutrogena. The active ingredient is 2.5% benzoyl peroxide. It's a vanishing cream. Initially apply it to the area once a day and can be increased to 2x per day if the dermatitis persists. It worked excellent for Chance and he never was afflicted after that.


----------

